# Guess what I got today? *pic warning*



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My first large order of beef heart. I got 50 lbs. Last time I got 10 lbs. They really liked it so I got more this time. I also got beef kidney. They have never had that before. I got 10 lbs. No idea how long this will last. Hopefully long enough so the husband doesn't grumble. It took up the last remaining freezer space we had. 

The guy I get the meat from is a looney tune though. I called him on Tuesday asking about weird stuff. Hearts, kidneys, heads, etc. He said he had hearts and kidneys and could order me some tongues. I told him I would take the heart and kidneys and get the tongues another time (he didn't even give me a price for the tongues.) He said he would call me when he got it all together. Today is Friday! Im not out of food yet or anything but I am getting low on liver so I wanted to have kidney on hand so I called him. He said he thought I wanted to wait for the tongue *facepalm* Ugh. He is hard to communicate with, this was not the first time. Maybe if we keep doing business, he will 'get' what I am after. Anyways, he quoted the heart at 2.89 a pound and the kidneys at 3.99 a pound. A bit steep but I was in a bind so I said Ok. I sent my husband to pick it up and looking at the receipt he charged me 1.69 for the heart and 2.50 for the kidney. Again, communication was way off. But I DO like the new prices :biggrin1:

And here are some random pictures of my dog food prep because I am a picture junkie

What it looks like at my house. These meats were either free craigslist score or on sale. 










And after










I am a weirdo. Thank you for indulging me. Please share if you want to. I love the visuals.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha, I think it is safe to say there is no need to put the word "warning" after the word "pic" in this forum!

Awesome score though with the beef heart. I know if I am having to buy it, I pay $4.54 for 2lbs (I'm too lazy to do simple math for price per lb). I think heart is such a nice, nutritous muscle meat to feed too.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I fed heart for the first time tonight, with a few chicken necks, just in case. I found pork heart for .99 a pound!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow that is a great price. I should ask my weird meat guy if he can get pork heart.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow that is a great price. I should ask my weird meat guy if he can get pork heart.


I love feeding pork heart, I found it here for $.50/lb. It is a lot less fatty than beef heart too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We get our beef heart for $1.05/lb. It's nice to have lots of heart on hand! That's what the majority of Buck's meals are.

Yours are nice and fatty though. We have to add fat in for Buck's. They're trimmed of most to all fat since they are on sale for human consumption.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

excellent. you are now a member of the tribe. 

full fledged.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great and pretty good prices. Try the pork hearts - I like them because they are more manageable, my collies can get a pork heart and chicken back and I don't have to cut anything up! They also adore turkey heart - P.S. turkey heart are great to hide pills or meds in. Congrats again on the nice looking meat


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ugh. I post these pics on my facebook and my husband's uncle (from the family I complained about in another thread about how they treat animals) said they eat better than most people. 

Maybe...if most people ate beef heart and chicken backs? Ugh, now I can just imagine the conversations he is having with other family members. "She is so stupid. First she is having her cat fixed, wasting good money on animals, and now THIS?"

I love my animals. Sue me


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AWESOME! 

I still haven't had a chance to order in bulk because I keep getting free stuff :wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sprocket....nice. Lucky! Your day will come. When it does, you should post what you get. 

My hunt for free meat isn't over. Its never over...Im like a crack addict except with meat now.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You know bragging like that is not nice :wink: but you are forgiven, but only because I have an incredible co-op and great guys. Plus have scored some good stuff from Craiglist too. Congrats on getting that much meat it makes like so nice.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if he doesn't charge you an arm and a leg, get the tongue...my dogs love it and it's nice and tough and chewy.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

What a nice little supply!

I've had no luck in the free department... 

I can't wait. In the next month or so I should have a freezer and can start scrounging for almost anything! 

Is it weird that I like the way beef heart looks?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Sprocket....nice. Lucky! Your day will come. When it does, you should post what you get.
> 
> My hunt for free meat isn't over. Its never over...Im like a crack addict except with meat now.


hahah I feel ya on the crack part. I have a stocked full freezer of great red meat and I STILL want to go buy stuff.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> What a nice little supply!
> 
> I've had no luck in the free department...
> 
> ...



NO WAY! I got a deer heart yesterday and I think its pretty!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just started feeding pork heart myself I was worried about the pork, looked it up on that USDA site that was posted, I think its the highest in protein out of all the hearts?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That was a good price in the end, too. I'm always amazed at how much tongue costs per pound. It's alot higher than heart. The taste buds kinda gross me out, too.

I just got pork heart at the Asian market but it was fresh so I'm freezing it for awhile. I am excited to feed it to them since they've never had it before.

And I love your photos! I think several people post their dogs' meals on facebook and they always seem to report getting comments about how awful it is.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yum yum your dogs will love that! Avery loves beef heart


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> And I love your photos! I think several people post their dogs' meals on facebook and they always seem to report getting comments about how awful it is.


I haven't yet... My family knows better. And better yet, my mom and stepdad, after the initial "Ew gross" comment (from my mom) seemed interested in it due to Charlie's allergies and $3/lb dog food. Hahaha.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> Looks great and pretty good prices. Try the pork hearts - I like them because they are more manageable, my collies can get a pork heart and chicken bag and I don't have to cut anything up! They also adore turkey heart - P.S. turkey heart are great to hide pills or meds in. Congrats again on the nice looking meat


Would have never thought of using heart as a pill hider. Raw feeders find all kinds of creative ways of making things work.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> Would have never thought of using heart as a pill hider. Raw feeders find all kinds of creative ways of making things work.


we learn as we go...not everyone is fortunate enough to have bubba who thinks pills are food.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

yep pork heart is a staple for annie nice and juicy lol,karen


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I ask for crazy stuff and people look at me like Im insane. Or better yet, the eyebrow raise or the, i'm going to repeat your request in question form, "chicken feeet?" Yess, chicken feet. "Sorry, our meat already comes cut." Well, ook. My buther doesnt have anything either. So Im strapped!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

only place i've ever found chicken feet is at the korean market....i would imagine many oriental markets would carry them.


----------

